# consoles for G bodys?



## Laylow™ (Jan 9, 2002)

i wanna put a center console in my cutty but still wanna keep my bench seat...can anyone post some pics of them for me..thx.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

most center console run to the back seat, eliminating a bench seat. you can buy a plastic console for your sodas at wal-mart...lol 



Last edited by Crazy Cutty at Aug 16 2003, 12:08 AM


----------



## Laylow™ (Jan 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 16 2003, 12:07 AM
> *most center console run to the back seat, eliminating a bench seat. you can buy a plastic console for your sodas at wal-mart...lol*


 lol hmmmmmmmmmmm walmart ehh
:cheesy:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Say what!!!!!!! Say what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Aug 16 2003, 09:23 AM
> *Say what!!!!!!! Say what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 Isn't that a Cutlass Salon???


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

i have a cutty salon and mu consloe looks the same but runs between my buckets did you cut that to make it fit??


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82onJUICE_@Aug 17 2003, 10:42 PM
> *i have a cutty salon and mu consloe looks the same but runs between my buckets did you cut that to make it fit??*


 Damn, I was going to ask the same thing cause that is just like the console that came in my cutty. :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i have a whole center console out of my 86 cutty Salon..i think its still in aight shape...i know it could be cut like the one above and look good.....i dunno..i will look for it and get pics if anyone is interested


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted+Aug 18 2003, 08:20 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (S10lifted @ Aug 18 2003, 08:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--82onJUICE_@Aug 17 2003, 10:42 PM
> *i have a cutty salon and mu consloe looks the same but runs between my buckets  did you cut that to make it fit??*


Damn, I was going to ask the same thing cause that is just like the console that came in my cutty. :0[/b][/quote]
Yes it was cutt but notice how the shifter is in neutral :0 
I saw this cutty at a car show and notice the shifter but i forgot to see if it was a salon or a brougham


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

heck i have a creme colored on for a 79 cutty for a split bench seat just layin around


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

i think it look pretty good but if it is floor shift like that is is mostlikly a salon or a 442 because i have never seen a brougham with a floor shift and if it a factory brougham and he put the floor shift in then he would of had to change some shit around to make it work but in any case it looks pretty good in it like that but also it is only one view of it


----------

